# Telekom / Microsoft werbe Aktion oder Fake



## LastManStanding (22. November 2015)

Hi,
ich hab grade von meiner Startseite aus in die Adresszeile oben "nvidia.de" eingegeben mit Enter bestätigt.
 Allerdings öffnete sich eine " vermeintliche Microsoft Seite" Grau hinterlegt darüber ein mini-Frame gelegt.
das ich glücklicher gewinner bin...blabla bla zur gleichen zeit erklang eine Computer generrierte Frauenstimme die mir sagte.

"Lieber Telekom Kunde wir haben sie ausgewällt als Gewinner eines i-phone 6 blabla.
Drücken sie "OK" sonst verschenken wir es an jemand anderen.

Im nächsten moment hab ich den TASK-Man. geöffnet und Firefox beendet--wer weiß-wer weiß
 also ich persöhnlich glaube das war ein kleiner eindringling!!
AAANGEBLICH ist mein sys aber sauber..

in der Adresszeile stand "microsoft.de/kundenservice...." weiter hatte ich es mir nicht gemerkt ich wusste nämlich nicht was grad passiert und war mit der Neutralisation beschäftigt.
kein www.kein http(s)


----------



## Runez (23. November 2015)

klingt komisch? is fake^^ glaub nie was de im internet liest, vorallem hat telekom nix mit nvidia zu tun und apple passt da schongarnicht rein


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2015)

War wohl einfach so ein Werbepopup mit Ton. Deshalb gehe nie ohne Adblocker ins Netz.


----------



## Laudian (23. November 2015)

Ich halte 2 Erklärungen für wahrscheinlich:
Entweder hast du dich bei der Adresseingabe vertippt und bist dadurch auf einer Fake Seite gelandet, oder du hast einen Virus der dich auf eine andere Seite weitergeleitet hat.

Überprüfe dein System auf jeden Fall mal mit Malwarebytes und guck im Verlauf nach, welche Seiten du aufgerufen hast, die ähnlich wie nVidia klingen .


----------



## pphs (23. November 2015)

wie kann man denn ohne adblock surfen? oO


----------



## drebbin (23. November 2015)

Ist durchaus machbar und das seit Jahren....auch wenn es manche seiten wirklich fordern ^^


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> War wohl einfach so ein Werbepopup mit Ton. Deshalb gehe nie ohne Adblocker ins Netz.



Wegen Aktuelle Nachrichten - Bild.de hab ich meinen Adblocker abgeschaltet. Die wollen nicht mehr, dass man Adblocker nutzt und mit kann ich Bild.de nicht mehr lesen. Also ist der Adblocker nun ausgeschaltet.


----------



## pphs (23. November 2015)

dann macht man in den einstellungen eine ausnahme für die "seite" bei adblock ?!


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2015)

Ich hab das über den Antivirenschutz. Da kann man nur kompletto einschalten oder ausschalten.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. November 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb gehe nie ohne Adblocker ins Netz.



ich nutze Adblock Plus immer-(dann gehe ich halt nicht auf Bild.de giebt genug bessere seiten-

habe gestern einen Kompletten scan gemacht. system, root, und denn firefox ordner speziell noch eimal selbst das kaspersky programm habe ich noch überprüfen lassen

Vertippen.. Wenn ich mich vertippe erscheint auch eine telekomseite aber etwas anders das kann wohl möglich sein jedoch so einen popup hatte ich noch nie vor allem mit ton.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wegen Aktuelle Nachrichten - Bild.de hab ich meinen Adblocker abgeschaltet. Die wollen nicht mehr, dass man Adblocker nutzt und mit kann ich Bild.de nicht mehr lesen. Also ist der Adblocker nun ausgeschaltet.



So was besuche ich nicht. Man muss sich ja nicht verblöden lassen.


----------



## masterX244 (24. November 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So was besuche ich nicht. Man muss sich ja nicht verblöden lassen.



genausowenig, und bei mir geht die durch die HOSTS-Datei auch direkt auf 0.0.0.0


----------

